# The Death of Abit



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/mainbo...ate_Reportedly_Set_31st_of_December_2008.html


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Their quality was going downhill rapidly in the last couple of years. I have a dead MB in my closet that I never could get working properly. It was one of their top of the line Fata1ity boards, pretty disappointing.

Personally, my last couple of Asus boards leads me to believe they might follow...


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

JohnWill said:


> Personally, my last couple of Asus boards leads me to believe they might follow...


Agreed.


----------

